# Need Steelhead Net Recommendation



## Rick 88 (Jan 30, 2010)

I lost mine last week on "The" eastside unmentionable in a deep whole. It was the perfect net and Frabill doesnt make it anymore. I'm looking online and its very hard to tell if its what I am looking for. I prefer a circular net, but I guess teardrop is okay. I'm thinking it was about 23" in diameter. It was made of micro mesh I believe. I'm looking for a short handle as I normally have it clipped to my backpack. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Thanks, 

~Rick


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...8&cp=2460170.10872801.10889393.10889409#green

How about this one?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...8&cp=2460170.10872801.10889393.10889409#green
> 
> How about this one?


thats w hat i have...I LOVE IT!!!1 It works awesome...I actually put a peice of pvc pipe to extend the handle....for more reach...it helps sometimes....I carry it on my back....you might have seen me with it lol....s.f.


----------



## Rick 88 (Jan 30, 2010)

Is that net big enough? I love the price on that, but given the dimensions thats not much bigger then my regular trout net.


----------



## Rick 88 (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with these:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...&recordsPerPage=80&search=net&x=0&y=0&Ntt=net

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Alum...&recordsPerPage=80&search=net&x=0&y=0&Ntt=net

http://beckmannet.com/acatalog/Trout_&_Steelhead_Nets.html


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ummmmm there is 2 verions...mine is app. 18inx22in


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I used to carry a net but would sometimes lose fish when I tried to net them. now I got the fly shops helping hand. its just a mesh type glove thats the same material as my measure net I was using. I just beach the fish run up and grab it by the tail and its not slippery at all and you won't be losing or dropping the fish. plus its more compact than a net and just clips to my vest and is light... also another called the fish mitt or something like that. They are under $20 I believe


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.mcleanangling.co.nz/catch-and-release-weigh-nets.html 
Those mitts are great for tail grabbing fish or getting them out of the net with the least harm. The Mclean nets are the best by far and the built in scales are very accurate, I prefer the telescoping handle models.


----------



## The Producer (Nov 5, 2009)

http://beckmannet.com/acatalog/Trout_&_Steelhead_Nets.html

Steelhead Net - Medium - FB222812 
Original Beckmanet&#8482; Medium Steelhead Net 22" x 28" hoop/bag 12" fixed handle


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I used to carry a net but would sometimes lose fish when I tried to net them. now I got the fly shops helping hand. its just a mesh type glove thats the same material as my measure net I was using. I just beach the fish run up and grab it by the tail and its not slippery at all and you won't be losing or dropping the fish. plus its more compact than a net and just clips to my vest and is light... also another called the fish mitt or something like that. They are under $20 I believe


IMO these are a must....for landing...and ESP. for holding fish......GET ONE!!!!! Its definitely worth it!!!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Steelhead Fever said:


> IMO these are a must....for landing...and ESP. for holding fish......GET ONE!!!!! Its definitely worth it!!!!!


ya I agree. I just suck at netting and usually when I fish I am alone so I just let the steelie go on a few runs and work them to shore then beach um in the shallows so they flip on their sides. then I run up and grab its tail and then you are in full control to either unhook it and get it back in the water asap or get in a quick pic if possible.


----------

